# Fantail getting beat up



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

I have a 100 gallon pond and I recently placed a 5" fantail into it. He wasn't enjoying himself and never came out... after 2 weeks I moved him to my mom's pond (tonight) which is about 1500 gallons. He seemed OK, her pond has assorted goldfish, 1 other fantail and some koi. Some young goldfish were following him around and beating him up, though. He had to hide from them and even then they continued to beat on him.. will they ever give up? He's not manueverable enough to do anything about it.. I watched these two fish bullies and they tried beating up on the other fantail which had been in there for some time (although he's not very big) he was quicker and was able to defend himself so they would leave... but the new one... is he doomed?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

This is normal behaviour, don't worry they're breeding, and if you have lots of weeds in your pond then there'll hopefully be plenty of generations of goldfish to come.


----------



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> This is normal behaviour, don't worry they're breeding, and if you have lots of weeds in your pond then there'll hopefully be plenty of generations of goldfish to come.


 Weird, the two small bullies were pretty young fish themselves and not even fantails! Can goldfish interbreed like that?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh yes. Male goldfish are usually smaller than females.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

Personally, I'd move the Fancies back to the 100 gallon. Don't know how big the kois and the regular goldfish are but I know they will out feed the fancies long term starvation (unless mom over feeds or supervise their feedings). 

I'd put money on the goldfish being curious towards the new residents and just checking them out. Since goldfish ain't got no teeth they'll "gum" the Fancies fins (they might fray them).

As for breeding it's a bit late in the season or early for next season (take your pick) unless the pond is heated.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Depending on where you live, the fancy goldfish cannot survive the winter in an outside pool, they are not nearly as hardy as common goldfish or koi. I would move both the fancy goldfish in an aquarium togther, a 29 gal minimum and see what happens. Or if you live in the south move the 2 fancys in your 100 gal and leave the big pond to the big guys.
If he can't move away fast enough and also showed signs of not doing well in your other pond could there be something wrong with him? ie. fin rot, swimming problems, etc. I have a ryukin that I had to remove over one year ago because of swimming problems. All fish attacked him and he does fine since in a tank by himself, but whenever I put him back in general population the same thing occurs and everyone is after his fins. My other fancy goldfish never had that problem with the fish they shared the tank with.


----------



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

Apparently Goldie II is doing fine now in the larger pond, swimming with the pack and not getting beat up on. Perhaps in my pond he was always hiding in the plant b/c of egg laying?? Might explain why it was dogpiled when it arrived in the new pond too? 

I live in North Texas, generally it doesn't get very cold. I haven't seen snow in years. Also, the pond has plecos (x3) in it - so my mom will probably get a floating heater to keep the temp at a decent level. It's also over 3 feet deep which might help.

FISHMAN


----------

